# ford rototiller



## btower22 (Mar 5, 2012)

this tiller was made in the 60s from what i understand there were only a few of them made. can any one tell me anything about them. it has steel wheels and a briggs motor and thats all i know.
btower22


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got any pics of it?


----------

